#   >   >  HLA-300 V

## ua0foo

-
     HF  300-400 . 

http://www.rmitaly.com/scheda.asp?ID...at=19&tipo=188 
  ,     
 " .  "  .
  450 .
,     .
         ???

.

----------


## ua0foo

-    ???

----------


## 4Z5KJ

...  -300  ,       ...   ,      ...     -  TVI ..

----------

LY3SR

----------

LY3SR

----------


## ua0foo

-
         K6AER.  ,  .
       Yaesu.ru
  ,  HLA-300V( )      ,    HLA-300 ( ) --      ),     , ,         ,     .        "  ?"    ,     ,  - ,      -    2007.

----------


## valevy

> " .  "  .
>   450 .


      ...  !

----------

[quote="Dino"] .




> .   -   .



    ?

 MFJ-993,  ,  12-15 ,   - 20-800 ,   . LDG-1000   ,       .

----------

. ,        . ,  .

----------


## ua0foo

, , 
   .
   [/quote]

----------

-1446  .
180    .  =55%.      70.
 . 14  0.5.    ( .)
13.5 40 =540. 540. 0.55=297.     .
     2900.   590   +   50 .    40    .      .
   .
      .   .  2 -72  2-3 645  3 -50  -70.         -             .  .        .
   300  .       .(..  )      . 590+450+300=1340  .     4.46  1.
     .
           .       .

----------


## Raider

> L-500.


    ,    ,    .

----------


## Raider

> Raider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Vik1949
> 
> ...

----------


## Vit51

To Vik1949.
  ,

----------


## SYN

,        HLA-150,    QRP . ,    RX-TX.     ? ..   TX        "".            ?
    -    ..

----------


## ur5mid

0.5-1 ,    ?

----------

> SYN
> 
>             ?
> 
> 
>      .


     ,     ,   +U.,      J2    .      .

        ,   .

----------

R2DSA

----------

> ?


.     .

----------


## R3SE

!
          HLA-300?
    HLA-150?

, !

----------


## ra6bx

.       PSS-60\65      .  Hustler 5BT. 
   . 
    300  . 
   40- 320    10  -250 .     .

----------


## UT2UU

,    HI (      +3Db)    10 
  (  "")   1 .
     LOW    20 .     Hi   .
     . 
             ?

     ,   low  15   -  .   ,    ,         (    ).
 :Rolling Eyes: 
   " " ?

----------


## ra6bx

5-10 ,    ssb    4   -  20  40 . 
    300 .
  50-60   ssb             ..

----------


## UT4LW

,     .     R27.
    HLA-300V Plus.   .     .            .        !  ,     20 dB.

----------


## UT4LW

> ...  BLA-300plus. .     .    HLA-300plus.


, -        ?

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> BLA-300plus. .     .    HLA-300plus.


  :Embarassed:  ...   .      ,  . . .

----------


## UT4LW

> UR4IX
> 
>  ,     .     R27.
> 
> 
>    R27 ?


   HLA-300.  ,    ,    - .   ,   -     . ,   R27,     Ic3     .  ,      R55,D5  ..




> UR4IX
> 
>        !
> 
> 
>      ?


   HLA-300V Plus.              ,   ,     .       Ic3,    D10,C8,R18,     .    -.      - ,    -    .  SSB  ""  .     -   R18,       ""      .




> UR4IX
> 
>  ,     20 dB.
> 
> 
>  ,      .


   HLA-300VPlus.
 R27,R28 .     82 .   R26-R27   100 .  R30 -  82 .   - 5-10 .  - 2 .
    ,        ""            .   -  12  (  ).

----------

Eugene163

----------

RM        .

----------


## ra6bx

5-10     ssb,        .     12-18   -       . 
 :             ???       .
    -         ??.
.
 .

----------


## ur3ilf

> :             ???


   HLA300  -.        .   -        .               .   VOX                .      SSB      .  -     8)           .  . 1.00  .    ,    .       .   :Very Happy:  



> -    ?


.  .     .

----------


## RU9CA

-vox      ?

----------


## ua0foo

> ,   !         ,     -    PTT.


,       -  .    .  (  1,20),       R12/R56/R11/R57/,      , .    ,  .   R56    ,   !, R12 (   - !)-     47  5 !    ,    RL1.   ,     R55,  ,    ,          ,    .        -    ?
    PTT.

----------


## ua0foo

> ps -   -     .??    "" 60 .


GZV6000 Diamond 60

----------


## ut7uv

GZV6000 Diamond

----------

SPS9600 maas 60 A

----------


## ua9acv

> ra6bx
> 
> ps -   -     .??    "" 60 .
> 
> 
> GZV6000 Diamond 60


  SP-750-12  62,5 .  ALINCO DM-330MVE -    .

----------


## ua9acv

,     ,         .   ,    .

----------

LY3SR

----------


## UT4LW

> ,   RMItaly   1.20,    ?


http://www.rmitaly.com/scheda.asp?ID...at=19&tipo=188

----------

-    ,      -  .       .  - ,  - .

----------


## UT4LW



----------


## PICachu

- .   ,              .    ,     1.1

----------


## Waldas

,   HLA-150,  SSB  ,  R18 -  ,    . , ,     ( ) , ,    ,  FM  .

----------


## rz3bp

> 2 S350-13.5.  .


 :

----------


## RV9CX

> :


       ?? ...

----------


## LY1SD

> .      .     -  .             .


 - .        -   TO-220, ""  1,5  13,8.   -  ,     6 .

----------


## RV9CX

> .      .





> - .        -   TO-220, ""  1,5  13,8.   -  ,     6 .


  .       ,        .    ,    ,   , ,     13 . 1    ?  - ! 
     0.01 .   -  ( , , -       ,    -  )))

----------


## PICachu

> ?   R35  R36?  -   ?        . , ..


    .  ,    ... R18    2.00

----------


## Waldas

If you disconnect R18 you have bias all time.
You can read with an oscilloscope before R18 if in transmission where is 5V constantly, if not is constantly increase C5 capacitance
Change R35 and R36 not have effect
For increase Bias is necessary reduce R24 resistance.
The total correct bias is 250 mA

   RMItaly

  HLA150 v3.00,     R18 - 140mA, ssb  ,      R24, ..

----------


## Waldas

> -    ? R18  HLA-150     . R18  HLA-300 -   .       -   .    .


 HLA-150 v3.00. R18 -  R18   HLA-150,   HLA-300,   . R24   , . 
  300 -  .  !

P.S.
   R18,    5   .

----------


## rz3bp

KL-500  ,   HLA-300.
+  http://translate.google.ru/translate...w%3D1%26sa%3DG
   2.0,        .

 !

----------


## azboy

> ?      5-   SDR-1500.    80     230 .,  10  - 136 .


       PA      .

----------


## Waldas

> ,        -   .        ,        - .  HLA-150  HLA-300  -  .


     R18, C5, R24   ,     RMItaly.  . 73!

----------


## ua9acv

> KL-500  ,   HLA-300.


, ,    :  HLA-300    ,      ,     ,   KL-500 , -       . ,       ,         . 
   .

 , .

----------

-     .       50 ,       25 .        2:3.        ?

----------

,   -  ,   -  ,  .  -          , ..   ?

*  27 ():*

  HLA-300         -   2:3. 
? :      HLA-300    HLA-150.         50 . ,   HLA-300      50- .        25 .     -  -   ,   ?         TS-480HX,  IC-PW1, FL-7000?

----------

> 50        50.  ?   ?


          100 .   HLA-150     50 .

----------

> HLA-150?  HLA-300 .


 .  HLA-150    ,    HLA-300,    .
100,   25 ,    HLA-300    R+R=R/2.

----------

,  HLA-150    - 50 ,  - 150 .   -    ?

----------

,  HLA-150 (    HLA-300) -    50 ,  25???

----------

,      ..    , .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,  HLA-150    - 50 ,  - 150 .


      ,       . 150   ,  300    .   120    50 .       1:4,         30 .       15 ,      .    13,8 ,       1,5 ,    25     ,  100      .  200  , 100   .      HLA 150.       5    .     ,      ,   ,    400    .      ,   ,  340   ,         13,8 .

----------


## RK4CI

?  ,        .  HLA 150     5   .    .       ...
  ,     ,         .      .

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,      2:3,      50 ,       .


       2:3?  .        :Shocked: 



> HLA-300    R+R=R/2

----------

...       ?     50 ???

----------


## UV5EVY

,-        980 ( 200 )   50 .     .-      ,           .   80  .-     .     ?        ?

----------

*Valera-hvg*,            ,     .        .        .      .        32   ,  ,   .     1,5-2 ..    ,       .           .    .   , ..      ,      .      .               .      ,     .           - .     ,    . !

----------

> .  ?   ?


        . ,         .             .     -  . ,     ,     .

----------

*  6 ():*




> .  LA300. .  .  .   100.    52-54.


.  .

----------

.      .   :
http://www.cqham.ru/ant14-3.htm

*  11 ():*




> .      .    100     .     ?      .         .       
>  .


 ,        ,   . ,           -  600 ...

----------

> 


  ,    .  ,       .     .   -    .    -  ,  .    . 
  HLA-300     -    50     ,    50- ?   100      -   -         .        100 ,      200 . 
   ,   ,      ,     .      1,4 , ..       .        50 !  -  41-43  ( ).       .   2:3              .        ,   ,   ,   .  -     ,   -  !

----------


## ra9xdj

> - ,   ,     - 1, ,      ?.  HLA-150   .
>  , .
> 
>   ,   -.


    .     .         ?
  HLA 300 .   ,   .          ,   HLA 150,       .

----------

HLA-300,  2SC2879.    ,   THP-120,   HL-700.     .  ,    ,        ,     .   ,  .      : 2SC2879 !!!
"  ,  ..."

----------


## EW3KO

?  .      .   OZ1JTE.    .

----------

> ..? 
>  ,   . 2SC2879      THP-120,  .      -  THP-120  ,       ,  ,   THP-120.
>        , ,   -,   ..


   ?  ?  - 2S2879?     ? 
  -     -    ,     ,    .  ,         ,       .    -  ?

----------

...   ,  THP-120  2SC2879,   ,   - . 
  HLA-300  ,      SD1446  2SC2879,    :    SD1446    ,     ,     . C  2SC2879,     ,   .      ,    "".   -    . ,  HL-700   .

----------


## ua9acv

> -    ???


 HLA-300V Plus,    , ,    HLA-300V.
 , .

----------

:    .   - ,     -  Dz1  (  ),    ,    "".      .       .
   , . 

 ,       . 
160 - =1,3 (     )
80 -----------1,6
40------------1,2
20-30--------1,6
15-17--------1,3
10-12--------2,8

----------

> ?       ?


    ?    ,   . ,        -     .   ,   .           .  
 -    -,    ""   ,    ""   .             .     ,    ,     ,  ""   .

----------

> =1   .


   ,      .          -   "",        .

----------

,  ,  .      .

----------

> HLA-300   ,  HLA-300 Plus    -  ,  ,  Plus  , ,   ,   ,   HLA-300,     ,   ,    .
>  , .


 , ! 
   HLA,  .   ,  ,  .    HLA   -      (,  ),        .  ,       . 

 ,         50 ,   "" -    50- ,     ...

----------


## ur3ilf

> Plus  , ,   ,   ,   HLA-300,     ,   ,    .


      .            .      .      Plus   ptt        .          .   Plus  VOX  . 
    HLA300_Plus.

----------


## ua9acv

> ,      .          -   "",        .


,     KL-400, 500, 800      .

----------


## ua9acv

> (     )?


  ,      ,   .
 , .

----------

HLA,   .  ,   2SC2879   : 
1,9 - 600 W
3,5 -600 W
7 - 700 W
14 - 500W
21 - 500W
24 - 400W
29 - 400W

  "Hi".         - , -    . 

 .       -  ...

----------


## ua9acv

*To: RA9XDJ* ,    ,   HLA  HLA Plus  ,     , , .
 , .

*  5 ():*




> .
>     HLA300_Plus.


,   ,   ,   .
 , .

*  6 ():*




> ,      .
> .


     100%,       ,   -      ?.
  ,    Hi-Hi.
 , .

----------


## RV9CX

> 


    ?

----------

> ?


    ? 

,      -140,    4 -81, -78, -91     - ?   TL-922  -7,     -    -   ""?     -  ,    . 
.  HLA-300.   -  350 .  SSB   ,       ,  - , ,  ..      200   .             .        ! 
     -     .

----------


## rz3bp

> **    ssb ,


 - **,  ( ,  ).
        (RMS)  - .

----------

> .       -140    ,    HLA300       140     .   , ,   .. HLA300        140.   HLA300     300-500  ?     .      600-700,   ?  ?      . 
> 
>    -  350   CW    350     SSB,      ?           SSB     .           ,  .     HLA300    .      .      ssb ,    .


 
 !   .   ,           -   , ,  .    ,     - "    500 "?? ,   ,   .    ,      .   - ,   - .

----------


## er1mf

> Plus  , ,   ,   ,   HLA-300,     ,


     .

----------

ra2far

----------


## rv6fp

> !   .   ,        *   -   , , * .    ,     - "    500 "?? ,   ,   .    ,      .   - ,   - .


    kl-500 ,160    20     165     40  (   )  80     285  , 40   350  
       ,         ,     

     50     7-36    1  100
   3,5     45   
         ,      27

----------


## ua9acv

> ...     HLA300    .      . ...


     HLA-300,   -     ,    .    30   TS-570,   ,   20 ,       400 ,   15    ,        10 .    MFJ-267    50 .    ,  -  ,      .    14   46 ,         20  15 .       2       .     -74,      ,  HLA-300 plus      .       ,  ,  100          ,  ..     .
 , .

----------


## va2wdq

HLA-300?  Pyramid PS-52K (52) ?

73!

----------


## rv6fp

> ,  .  KL-500    300     21 ,  -  .  .   500   14 ,   , .


    ?     FM    , SSB     ,      ))))   ssb        2            ))))       ))))
 ,        ,

----------


## rv6fp

> -  . ,   KL-500    .   -  .   .    SD1446    200-600 .   ,  200 + - 50   .    .    ,     .     SD1446  MRF455,   .        7808,   , ..  . 
> 
>    - 2    KL-500 yf 3,5 . ,   -    1,5   . MFJ .


     , -500  900    , ,        ,            ))))     SD1446 

      ))))

----------

-     ,    ...

----------

> ,   PTT          .


-  PTT      . ""   ?

----------


## UT4LW

> -  PTT      . ""   ?


  ,  "".
  2 .  ,     ,             .    ,    .         $230...

 "0"  ,   PTT,    ,     ().          ,       .    ( )     ,              .  ,  ,  .     PTT      VOX,     ,    ,        ( )  PTT.
   , .. .       ( ).




> ,   ,      .


,  .
, ,         .     ,   ,      VOX,       ( "0"  PTT).

----------

,    -          ?   ?

----------


## ua9acv

> ,    -          ?   ?


, .
   KL-500,   ,   23  ?,   KL- 500  6   .     .  , ,   ,     ,     HI,    ,    . 600      400,           ,   ,  ,  .
 , .

----------


## UT2UU

> ,       ( )  100   ,        .


         ,     (100) -   ,     -   CQ   ,    .  HLA-300V (300) -  .      1 . :
1.   ,      -   100  = 0 QSO
2.    ,  ,   = 50 QSO.
 80-     ,   160.

      " / "  50%    .   " - ".

----------

> 1446,   2SC2879  .


  - KL-300,         HLA.    2SC2879  .

----------

> 183 W  250


  .      .     .          ,         -    ,        , . ,        -  ,          .           - .  ,    ,     400    ,     SD1446,   -       .   ,   .  , . ,   -      PTT,     ,     -      - .   PTT  .

----------


## ua3nfi

!
      , -     ,     .     ,   . :Confused: 
1.   "-3dB IN"
2.     "SSB delay"  "OFF"
     ,    ! :Very Happy:

----------


## ua3nfi

sinhron!
 PICachu!
 "-3 dB IN",      ,   ,    100 .
   250,     .
 ,   ,      ?!?!

----------


## ua9acv

> HLA300Plus ?    , -      KL500.   .    ,     .


, ,  ,  ,        .            ,    .     .
       ?.  -,   ,     Yagi, 14     400 ,   20   TS-570,   MFJ-267.     ,   ,      ׸,    .      ,   -         ,  . 

 , .

----------


## ua9acv

,       : -  ,          .      ,  ,       , . .   .   
  , , ,   .
 , .

----------


## va2wdq

.   -   .      FP/VA2WA.  .    20-     200 .          .   -330    32.       30    200-220  (   )  .      .

   .     ?  10-   200- ,          .     .

  . . .  . ,   300        .         (   FCC),  ,       CW        300-320 .

73!

----------


## ua9acv

To: ua3nfi.
   "  " ,             .   ,      .   ,       .

----------


## va2wdq

> SSB!


C))   W       .        ?

73!

----------


## UT4LW

*va2wdq*, , !
          SSB.  ,     http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post488124

----------


## ua9acv

> ?


, .
  HLA 300 plus  ,   ,         .          ,    .           ,    ,      1    3      400 .   DM-330MVE  ,   SP-750-12  62,5 ,   13,8 ,  ,   ,  46 .   HLA 300V,       ,       ,    .
 , .

----------


## va2wdq

> To ALL de CT1HMN <1636Z> : QSK or AMP is killing first DIT of FP/VA2WA TX


,   .   HLA .        .       .    ,   ,         RP/VA2WA.     - Winkey  N1MM       590-.    .

     .           .     5-7 ,    -   .          - 15  ( 17 -      ).    ,   -     .     -  55 .     38  46     .   S   .   300-320 ,     (CW).

    ?  ?

73!

----------


## UR0MC

,      .    ,       ( 21  ).    ,       .    .

----------


## va2wdq

,         .      ?    (HLA-300V Plus v.2.0) ,   R11           I4.      ,   RF         123-124-R65, R6-R7.    "" R11?

73!

----------


## va2wdq

> ,         R11


  )))   21      250 ,      10      .   .  RF ?

73!

----------


## va2wdq

> HLA...  ?...?.


. http://www.rmitaly.com/scheda.asp?IDGr=1&ca  t=19&tipo=188

73!

----------


## ua9acv

> HLA...  ?...?....      ..   !!! ..


    ,    Made in Japan,      . 
    3 ,    ,     PTT.  HLA - 300 Plus
  4 el Yagi    400         2,5
   ,   ,    .   
,  KL-400  HLA-300 Plus ,      . 
 ,    .
  -74,    ,     ,    
  HLA .   ,   ,   .

 , .

----------


## ua9acv

> P        .     . 
> 
>        .   ,   .


 ,    , .     ,     ,   PTT, 
       ,        ,   
.    ,  16    .    ,  , ,
      , . .    ,       
  .
 , .

----------


## ua9acv

,         ,   ,     
,            10 ,  .    
   ,  ,     -    ,    400  
,  QRP     .
 , .

----------


## PICachu

> HLA-300.
>      ?(  )


     .    ,  .      12  .

----------


## va2wdq

> !


www.elecraft.com


KPA500-K 500W Linear Amplifier, Kit             $1999.95
KPA500-F 500W Linear Amplifier, Factory Assembled    $2399.95


http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=H0-010997


HL-550FX HF+6M 550W OUT                 $2,999.95 

:

HL-450B 80-10M HF AMP 400W SSB/CW  $1,239.95 

     .

73!

Victor

----------


## ra9xdj

> HLA-300-V  24237.2 .  + 4 2C2879 = 550 w.


   .         
AMERITRON ALS-500   500 , 13.6 / 80  

* 37 399 
*http://krotel.ru/shop/CID_7534_2.html

----------

AMERITRON ALS-500  .

----------


## RN3GP

> AMERITRON ALS-500


 AMERITRON-       .
 HLA-300     LDG200pro  IC 7000          (TX RX  )     7000-   ,     .   ,         ""   .




> -  UT2FW.


   ,        ,  .

----------


## ua9acv

> (SD1407)  2SC2879   550 ?


 HLA-300 SD1407   ,   SD1446 -.   2SC2879,   ,  
    600 , SD1446   400 .,     ,   
   80 ,    ,       .     
   2008 ,    ,     ,  . 
      ,    ,  .

----------


## ua3nfi

> HLA-300.
>      ?(  )


   2 .  12 .

 .       ,     .

,   ,   .    .
   .      ,    ,    .

----------


## RV6ANF

HLA 300plus     .   15  SSB      1.
  40                  .
  .     .    .  2.0  
MRF 455   VEGA PSS 6055.   2011   .

----------


## RV6ANF

.      1.5   .   
      MRF 455       60     .   
     .

----------

> ,  ,     .


  .     .  -     100     . 
 MRF455    SD1446,      .     -   .      .         ,     -   ,  .      2 -  MFJ-993 ,    .   , .

----------


## PICachu

-    .       .

----------


## Tolya

!    ,  ,   PTT .
    ?

----------


## Tolya

> 


  ?

----------


## rz3bp

> ?


 .

----------


## RK1NA

> ?


,   ,     .
 :::: 



> .


  U   P.
 ! :Super: 
  380-  ,     . :Crazy:

----------


## ur3ilf

.       .                  .    .     21.    .

----------


## RA9CTW

ur3ilf      .
       .     .   ,          .      .

----------


## ra9xdj

,

----------


## KARRA

?

----------


## UA4CKN

.

       HLA-150 (  )...  , **    ...       1  (sdr 1000 )... ... 60     12   28 ...   SSB...  ... - 2 ...    MFJ - 993...  80....
...** ...   IC 703...8 ... 80 ...  ...    ...   22 ... SSB ,   ...4     ....
...     ...  SD 1446  MS 1051....
 ... ... ...    ...

...** ,   ...    ...  ,   ,   ...?...      ...
..*. * ...

----------


## UA4CKN

..!!!

 ...  ......   ...   ...(   )...        320 ...
...    L 200...    ...    ...

----------


## UA4CKN

RA1AGB..!!!

...     ...      ...    ...(  9 ...)...

 MRF421    2990 . (  )...  RM KL 300   :3980 .


...   ...

  .

----------

.          MRF455, SD1446, MS 1051   .       ,               -  1400 .         -    .        SD1446  930,931,971 -   .   ,  ,     . 
    IRF640(630),     ,      RD70 ( 870 )   RD100 (   -  750).         .       -   .    .       ICOM7000, ICOM756PRO3,ICOM7600  .

----------


## UA4CKN

> 2SC2290 http://www.sdr.com.ua/node/33


 RA1AGB...!!!

....    ...    ,  KL 300
  ...   2500 . (    )...

 ...!!!

----------


## EW3KO

> 100     SDR 1000  05-1


  .  1051  .MRF455 , SD1446  -    ..   .

*  26 ():*




> ,  2 ,    ..?..  .....?


     (, .) hfe  .    .

----------

> 


  ,   ,  -   , SDR      100,   .      ,     -     .      0,72-0,75 .  PTT       . ,           -  ,    .

----------

> ...?...


   ?      PTT   -           .         .   - ,   .  ,       ,    .   .
 -    .   .      ,  -      -      .

----------

> 


        .        RM     .      .

----------

> .


, ,    ,    QRZ.RU.



> 


      "".

----------

...http://www.cqham.ru/disclaimer.htm

----------

......       ? , ,   ...

----------

> ?


  ,    .

----------


## ua3nfi

> ?


   2  (8000 QSO),

----------


## ua3nfi

> ?


   2 
    ,     .

----------


## ua3nfi

10,   300

----------

, ,     .   ,     -         -            ? (        ,     ).   .  6    ,    -  "".  ,     .         13,6 ,    ...

----------


## UA0BFN

> 2      ,     .


     HLA-150 -     SD1446    20,     . ,     .  ,      ?

----------


## UA0BFN

> (     ... ... ...)


  ? HLA-150       PTT,    -  .

----------


## Tolya

[QUOTE=UA0BFN;726146]   HLA-150 -     SD1446    20,     ./QUOTE]
,   HLA-300        PL-259.     
  ,,   P-50.

----------


## ua9acv

> UA0BFN!!!
> 
>  ,     ...**  ...  ...


        ,   .     5 ,
     . .   V  ,    Plus.      ,
  :       , -   .        .   
   ,  .      400 ,           
      ,       .  ,  
      .

 , .

----------


## Vit51

> ,  ,     
>   , ,    . ,      .


   ,      .   .   . .
*UR4IX .*

----------


## Tolya

> ,      .   .   . .
> *UR4IX .*


       ,        ,   .        .

----------


## RK4CI

, .   , ,    -.      .     ,        .       ,    .    .         ,  ,    .    ,   ,  ...

----------


## RK4CI

> ....     .


        .     ,        .  ,    ,   -,     ,    .     ,    .        ,     ,    ,     .

----------


## UA4CKN

> ,      ,   ,   ,   , ,    .       ,    .


 ...!!!

    ...

..      ...   ...   ..          ...     ... ...    ...,  ..






> .     ,        .  ,    ,   -,     ,    .     ,    .        ,     ,    ,     .


... ...    ,      ...   ... ...   700 ...


 ...  ...       ...http://www.radioexpert.ru/product/rm-hla-150-plus/

----------


## UA4CKN

.....Ѩ ...

...        ..?..  0,06...   -...1,2 ...(     ...)..   -  5 ...  ... 7-8   ...

...    ...?

...  ,  MRF 455  805....  ...      ...   ...

... ...     4 v   ,   0,6     (  )...  ..?...   ...

----------


## RK4CI

> ..?..  0,06...   -...1,2 ...(     ...)


     .          -.    ,      . ,  ""  .         ,   .      .         .  ,        16-20 ,    600  2000. 5-7     0,25-0,31 .
       .         ,        .        ...
          .   ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> 805   RMF 455    15 ... 4


  ?   ?

----------

> ...07  ...400 ...


      . ,     0,7 .
 ,   -   .     .

----------

,    ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

150 ,         5-6 .       1,4-2 .   ""   0,5 .  ,   ,           20 .    ,    .     . ,    .  ,    ,   . .    ,     "".   805,   ,       .    ,       IRF.       ,  ...   , .     ,      100    .  RD16HHF,  ,      12 ,     80-100   .
 .  ,    .    "" .   ,     ,   .  ,    .           ?  RD70, RD100.  . . .    HHF     20-22 .   ,  ,            200.    ,    ,  100.   ,    ,    .      .   ,    ...

----------


## UA4CKN

... IRF 510   ...    ...RD70, RD100  RD16HHF...  ...
...      ,    ...     ..     ...
...  ... ...  ...
 ...RD16HHF  4 ...    ...     ...
...      ...
...      l-200...     .....
...     ...     ..


  2 805... 80 10   160 ...13 .. ...

----------


## RK4CI

,      .    ,   ,    ,      .     ,   ,     ,   " "   . ,  ,  ,     .  - ,  ,  .      ...
       .        .       ,        ...  , ,    . ,  "" ,      ""...

----------


## RK4CI

> ...       ...      ...





> ...     ...     ,   ...  ... ...


    ,  .   .  .      .    .   ,          .  ,   ,          10.    ,   ,       ...         -.     .    RD70,            ,  ,      ,      .
   ,  ,  .        .         ,    ...
     .  ,    ,     ,       .    .    ,         ,    ,          .      .  ,   ,  .
    ,      . ,    .        50 . ,       . ,  5 .      1 .  0,5+0,5.        ,         .        ,   ,    -.  5   ,  0,5     ,10  1.        10 ,  ,   10 .      .       10 ,     10 ,      100 .  ,       .      ... .    ,      ,50:100=  0,5 .  12  ,    20 ,    10 .10   20   200 .  ,   ,    .      50 .  ""   ,     200  ,  50 .  ,  ,   100    ,  50 . ,       .  20   ,      .    7.   ,    ,  15.  , 12 *15 = 180 .   55%.
     ,    ,     ,     ,      .          200-250    100   . ,  ,      . ,  ,  ,   ,     .    250 ,     100.   50%.   ,    ... ,  ,     ,          .   ,       150 ...

----------


## RK4CI

> 6     ....    1 ... 50   ...   0, 5 ....    ...0,06  ....  ...  ..?...      ..?


     .       .    .       .        .       .     ,    ,    . ,   ,        .     ,    ...         .      .       ...  ,       ,     .    .      ,   ,     .          .            .      .           ... ,        ,     ,     .     0,06 ,    ,     ,   ""  .



> 4  RD 16HHF...      100 ...?


   ,  12      100 ...     ,       .  ,       20-22.  , 100 ,   ,  .  12,  60.
    .  , 60-70  RD70    0,2-0,3 .    12  .       .        .  ,      .   ,       .     ,      .     40 ,   RD70.        .      .       .    10-13 .    ,          10,     .          .
     ...       .           .      ,     ,   .     , -30    ,     100 .        .  ,   .        .    ,   250 .     ...   . ,    .

----------


## UA4CKN

> . ,    .


   ... :Crazy: 

  ... ...
...     ....    ...      ...    ..(  SDR  ...     .... 

...      ...     ...
      ....* ..  ..     ..!!!
*
...     ...
...   ..!!!

----------


## UA4CKN

http://ja1nlx.blog109.fc2.com/blog-   ...


- EW3ABC....

EW3ABC..!!!

 ...!!!...   ..
...  ... , ...

  .

----------


## RK4CI

> ...


   .    ,    ,  .    ,    .    ,      ,   ,    .        .   , ,  .

----------


## RK4CI

.     ,      ,   CW . ,      SSB .     .      CW .          .          .      FM,  .      .  150  ,    .   300 .    ,     ,       300  ?  .
     .  90   ,   45 ,     , -30     .   -36    ...    150 ,   75 ,   , -14     ,   -20   .     250 ,    .
    ,       -30 ,  100  .   ... ,    . 



> ...?...5  6 ..?...     ****...?


    150      13 ,      ,     5.            1 .       12 .      25 ,  . 24    ,  . 120  .   50 ,  288   .  , ,    CW  SSB,       150     FM.       .       ,      ...
        6 .         2-2,5 ,   150    FM.   150 ,  300,    ,  .     100  ,  200 ,     ,      ...
          .    .        .     .    .  ,    ,         .       .  ,      "".

----------


## RK4CI

> ... ,   ,    ...  ...


   .   1/4,       24 ,       ,      96 .       100     50  .  ,  80, ,  .    90,  .  ,  60  .   80      .   ,    100 ...
 ,    ,     . ,   .   .  ,     .  .   ,      .        ,        ,  ...

----------


## ua9acv

.
,       ,    ,      .
 HLA 300 Plus                
.  ,     400    ,         ,
     ,     .      ,      
        .
 , .

----------

>

----------


## UA4CKN

> ,        .   ,    .
> .


...!!!

......   ,      ,     ...
 ....  ..  ...
...        ... ...     ...     ......

  .

----------


## RV3DLX

> = **


     ?    ,    . :Razz:

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     ,  , ,  -   4 .





> -


  ,     ,    ,   .       ,   .         70,   10 -  .    .   .         .   ,    . ,   ,  ,      . .    .  -14    75 .   ,     250 ,  125 .                 .   ,      ,      ?    ""  ,   , ,  ,  , ,         100  .      ,     .       .     .     ,,  .  ,  .             .   ,        .        .     ,   ,      ...
    ,       ,  12  ,       .    ,   ?   .         .     .      .   ,  .

----------


## RK4CI

> .     ,    .


 ,    ,  ,     .  ,    ,      ,    .      ,         .    .      .  .        .     ,     .      . ,      ,          FM 150 .  250    SSB  CW.  .      ...

----------

> ...


   :    ,    .          ,   -        .        ,    -    "".            ,     .    "  "    QHAM,   .  ,     ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     ,    (         ..) ,     .





> ,   -        .


   ,   " ",     .  .       30 ,   ,    12 .        . ,    .     ,      .    .        . ,   .     ,      ,       ,            .    .     ,    ,    ,   .           .    ,    .      ,          .      ,      ... .      ,  "" ,    ... ,   .        .     ,     ,    ,    . , ,     .         ,     .        .     .        50 ,         ,  12  ,    ...
      ,  .       .     , ,      ,      .      150 ,  80.   ,    .  250 ,   60.          ...
   ,     .   .     .  ,   .        .
       ,          . ,    ,    .    ,    ,     .      .

----------


## 240

> ,   .     ,   ,      .       -     ,   ...


 ,       ,  .    RK4CI.  4-  ,  5.    5 ,  ,  -  ,   ,    ,   .. ,-         ,     ,   .      , ,      ,       .       ,   ,        ,- .

----------


## UA4CKN

> "   MS1446,   - 805"? .



 ..!!!

...   , *  805  *  ...         ...       80 ...     ... ...     ...     ...

          ?  RD70, RD100.  . . .    HHF     20-22 . 

P.S... ...    ..!!!

  .


 .

----------

> 24


    RD100 - 12,5 .   - 1 .      700 .        -        -      .    ,     .

----------

> ,     . . , ,    .


 .      ,     " ".     ,      ...      .         -     .

----------


## RK4CI

> , .


   ,    ?         .      .  ,   ,     .   ,     ...
  ,      ,  ,      .        .  ,   ,  ,  ,     ,     ,  ,         .    .      ,    .    ,    , ,    ... .
       ...

----------

> ...


           - ,    ,    :     ,        - .    ,        .

----------


## RK4CI

> - .


          .  ,     80.      .      .      ,  . ͸   .  , .       .  . .   .  .      ...  .



> ,        .


        .    .   ,     ,      .       ...         .   ,   ...  .

----------

- ...

----------

.

----------


## UV5EVY

> 


     QRZ.RU    .

----------


## ra9xdj

> .
> 
>        HLA-150 (  ).
> ...** ...   IC 703...8 ... 80 ...  ...    ...   22 ... SSB ,   ...4     ....
> ...     ..


   .           ,             .     .    ,     .       .          .    ,    ,         .

----------


## UA4CKN

> .           ,             .     .    ,     .       .          .    ,    ,         .


  ra9xdj..!!!

 ...      ...          ... (   SSB 8   ...IC 703 )      25 ...       (   805 )...   50 ...     ...  ...?...    ...!...     ..?..     ..?

----------


## UA4CKN

> .      ,      .
> .


  RV3DLX

  ...   ...   ...   
...          ( 40  )
   ...
...- 1,4... ....   MFJ - 993....     ..     ...  2-3   ...
...   ...     ...
...  ...     SSB ,    ..?

 ...73! .

----------


## RV3DLX

> RV3DLX
> 
> ...  ...     SSB ,    ..?
> 
>  ...73! .


, ,    -,            ,   SSB             .      ,    .
   ,                .    ,    ,     ,   ,    ,                .
.
P.S.       -400,       .     ,   ,        ,      ,         .       ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> !  ,  -  ,   .   , ,    .      QRZ.RU,      ,      .


 , , .    .  " "  .



> QRZ.RU,   3 !. , , -   ,   .


     ?       .   ,    .  .   



> ,   .


   .   ,  ,    ,      .



> ,          50 .


       .     .          ,  ,    .  ,        ,    . ,  ,     ...



> ,   .


  ,     ,   .     ,        .   ,   ,    .          .     .

----------


## ua9acv

> ?       .


    ,      ,     QRZ.RU,   ,     ,  ,  .
   ,    .

 , .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> IC -703  8   SSB


           ,     .

----------


## UA4CKN

> ,   ...
> 
> ,         -      ,           ,     .   -    !    ,   ...         .


  ....   ..



    ... ...

*  22 ():*




> ,     .


  ..!!!

   ...    ...       -      ...
      15 ,    ...
    30   ,     ...      ,      250 ... ..!!!

 ,   .

----------


## UA4CKN

> ,         ,          .    ,      .
>   ,        ,    .
> .


  ..!!!

...     ....     (   500  )    ...7-15 ...
      ...,    ... RK4CI    ...     ...   ....

 ..   ...    ... ...     25  ...   ...26 ... ... ...       ...  ...    ...      ....  ...


 73!!! .

----------


## RV3DLX

> -  .           ,   ,   .


    -,      ,       . :Razz: 
.

----------


## UA4CKN

> UA4CKN .              21-22.        ,    .        .      300-350  SSB,   CW     150.       1     .         .


  RA9XDJ...!!!

   ...   300-400 ...        .. 50 ...   ...
...  ...        ...      (   ,    )   ...     ....

 73!!!

----------


## UA4CKN

> ,         805 -      ,          ,   ,    -  .     1900  -       .       .   - 100     400,       .   ,      -      ,      ,           ,       .      -    ,  -   -  ...


 ...!!!

...  805 ( ,   ) ....    ... 4         15    ...    ...  0,02  ,       ...      ...   ...   1,9 ... ...   ...U 12 V.
...  ...   l 200  CTE INTERNATIONAL ITALI 737...     ......     ... 1  4,7...   MS 1307......

  ......  .    ...?

73!!! .

----------


## UA4CKN

> IRF510   747  ,  27.


 ...!!!

  ...?!?!?!... 27  510   (   )...   40 
   12  .... ..?

 ...  .

----------


## RD4AAB

,      ,      - -38     200 .

----------


## RV4HH

*UA4CKN*      510   MIDLAND 747     100 ,     10 757

----------


## UA4CKN

> 50   ,       CW.          18.    .        .


 ...  ... ...  ...
...  ...

73!!!

----------


## RV4HH

> (MS1307)  ?


    IRF510

----------


## LY1SD

> IRF510


 ,  . ,  IRF520  .   ,    ?    ...

----------

.  .

----------


## UA4CKN

> HLA-150,


 ..!!!

...  ...         R -18  R -19
  ...
1.......                      R -18...4,46            R -19 ...11,36        -4 
2... PTT...                   R -18 ...4,46            R -19 ...0,15         -4 
3... ...       R -18 ...0,1             R -19...0,1            -4         ...

...    ...   ,       ,  -4
 ...     ...     -4   ...
     ..?

  .

----------


## MikeOl

> ...!!!
> 
>             HLA -150V...
>       ,     ,     
>  ....   ...!!!..      ,    ...
> ....    ....         ...  , 
>           ....        ,      1, 5-2 ....       ....                           ,  .... ...?!?!?!.
>  ....         ,     9-10  IC 1......        ....
>    ......     ...
>    ...  ...?


  ,    HLA-150       PTT    .    ,   HLA-150 2012  .

----------


## UA4CKN

, ..!!!

 ...   HLA 150v...(SD 1446 )...    6 ...    30 ...  13, 8 ...   7 ...  50 ...      ...    - ...  ....    , -... ,  ...      SSB...
... , -   ..?...( )...    ...  ,   ,     ...?!?!?!

  ... ...!!!...  .

----------


## RK4CI

, .    . 1446 .      ?   .     ,      ,  ,       . 1  4. ,    ...
 80 . 35 =50=50 .  50  .     . 8 .   - 4 .    12,5 .    ,   ,   50       4 .  1  12.   6    -.    ,  13,8 ,    200 ...
40 .      ,      3 .     10 .  50   5 .   1  10.   5   .     150 .
    ,         .         10 .       ,        .     30  17 .
   ,            .  ,       ...
  . ,       .       .    ,     .        ,   .         . ,,        .   ,    100  ,      100 .   .       ,    .       /.  ,  80 ,    110 , 25  . 85    .         ...

----------


## UA4CKN

..!!!

...         ...

...  ,-  45  ,        75 ...(    ....)...   10 ...
-    90 ...   80  ,    12 ....
-    125 ...  ...      82 ...(     150 ...)... 16 ...
 1,5   ,    ,  ...   95...    125...

... 4   ...   ...150 ...   
    85 ...      20 ...    ... (       ....)

  ..        100 ...   150... SSB 
     200 ......!  !!
    ...  ...!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## UA4CKN

RV4LX..!!!

 ...  5   ....SDR ...     ...  7-15...
...  MS 1015   ...  6  ...63 ......   MFJ 993 ( )
 ...
...   ...       ... ... ... :Crazy: 
  920   ... 6, 5  ,  9...     ,      ...         ...  ...     ... ..!!!

73! ..!!!




> !


...!!!

----------


## UA4CKN

> 28  ?


 KARRA ,    ,    ...

Via IV Novembre 42 
40045   Venturina (BO) -  
: 0039 0534 60460 
Fax: 0039 0534 60463 
: 
rm@rmitaly.com

 ...73!!!

----------


## KARRA

> Via IV Novembre 42
> 40045   Venturina (BO) - 
> : 0039 0534 60460
> Fax: 0039 0534 60463
> :
> rm@rmitaly.com
> 
>  ...73!!!


          ....      . 29    ..

----------


## Tolya

,    ,,,, HLA 300,             ,       .       .

----------


## Tolya

> !
>         ?


 E   ,       ,  ,                 ,    .

----------

,    !      .         .

*  8 ():*




> .


     MFJ 993.   .

----------

> ,   .


   .   ""     ,   .

----------


## Tolya

> .


    .               ,              ,     ?!
      ,            .    ,   .

----------


## rl3qdd

> 


    , .   .      :Smile:

----------


## rl3qdd

,        ,     KL-500.     .

----------


## RV4LX

*RN3ZRD*,
1.,    .
2.  2sc2290.     .    ,         ,   '''' .
3.   -  .

----------


## RV4HH

UA4CKN       ?


> .  ....    ,


    :    160 ...  ..

----------

> -


       .            -  ,           .

----------


## UA4CKN

> SD1446 
> ** .
>    UA4CKN    SD1446               .


..!!!

  ...     ...      ,    ....2   L 200    ...    UT2FW      ...    ...       ...

 73!!!

----------


## RV4LX

> SD1446


     -:   MRF 455.

----------


## RN3ZRD

.         .
                               .
,           3,14....

----------


## ru4fz

,  !
  3     HLA300. ,   ,     ,   ,  .     ! 
99  ,    ,   100-   ...  ,  ...  ,   ... 
   ,     ,   .    --  .   ,       RM  ,    -,    ,     ,  ...        .       2  3- .   ,         .    , ..   ,   1-2 .
       .   4   240$ + 20$ ,  .
    ,      ,       .         .
,      ?  ?
     ,       ...
   MRF150,         ,     50  -   ... ,     ?

----------


## Integral

> ...   ,       ...
>    MRF150,         ,     50  -   ...


     .         . -     ,     50.    ,    .      ,          -  .    ,      .

----------


## ru4fz

... ,   ...
       RM   ,       !!!    !   ...  .
   ?  12  -     10  .     ,      .
 ,     MRF150  SD2933.

----------


## UT4LW

> ,    HLA300V


      0   PTT.    ,       . -    ,   .    .   . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UT4LW

> ...


  "  "  VOX    .            R14.       D6+D7  R13     R14 (   R13)     315.     .
 ,      R13  ,    . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RK4CI

,     ,       .        .      ,5  ,   ,    .     .       .         .  ,   ,    .

----------


## UT4LW

*UA4ATB*,    -  ?       ,   .         TX   VOX.        D5, R9, Ic4.          .     ,     .

*UA4ATB*,       (10-100)  .  ,   ,   ,       . :Rolling Eyes:   ,     R6-R7. 
 ,  -.

  D14 ?

----------


## UT4LW

*UA4ATB*,     ( ).       (   ).      .  ,      .     ""   ,     - .

----------


## UT4LW

*UA4ATB*,   ,       : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post303032

    R18.          . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UT4LW

> 


   .   ,   C9   ,      .        -   R19,   . .., ,    R18,     .
, ,  . :Cool:

----------


## UT4LW

> 1   ,    1.      .     ,        3, 4...


,   ""       .       R65, D5...
,   ,  100   . ::::

----------


## UT4LW

> ,     vox,     .


    "   VOX"  - .           . ,    CW ,   ""-,     ,   70%      ,        ,    - .  "Break In"  .     .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


    .   ,   ?   D11-D12?  -   D13  ,    ?

----------


## UT4LW

> D13,     ,   ,       . ,    ,    .


    ,   ?       13- ! ? 
    ,      . :Smile:

----------


## rz6bb

!
 HLA150Vplus      -  -, 

   GSS3000,   30  ,     ,
. . - - .

    .
 ,    ,  MS1051?


.. RZ6BB.

----------


## RK1NA

> 


     .  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RV4LX

> ,
>   -    ?


- ,   .   .

----------


## Veka

*rz6bb*,   ,    MS1051,     SD1446    KL-400 ,   ,   ,    .

----------


## Veka

> -   L-400


    -   ,     ...

----------


## Veka

" ~220 40 7219-83"  -            ,       ,    .

----------


## rz6bb

. .
 ,   SD 1446 ,  -  
  .    6   160 
   - -?
     ,   3  .

     .

..

----------


## ra0zij

HLA-150.   .     ( PTT  )  .    -  ,   :     .       .     -  .  ?

----------


## ra0zij

, ,  .   :     -  .    .  ,  -  ...
,       ? , .   .

----------


## rz6bb

.
SD1446      30 .

  ,  BLW85 -   SD1446   ?

. .

----------


## RN3ZRD

!

   2-     SD1446     HLA-300   MS1051.
         ,   ,     ,  **         .  .

----------


## RN3ZRD

!
 -   SD1446       .    **   MS1051.      .     1.8 .     .

----------


## opora

- .         20-25 ,        5      .       50  -      .      500-,     ,  50        .

----------


## ru6bx

.       .        .   - .  .      .   .   .

----------


## opora

> ,  ,       -  ,   (),  .


  ,         20-25  (   ),     5  .  :Crazy:

----------


## RA9CTW

-       2SC2782?

----------


## Tolya

,  .   MEAN WELL
S350-13.5.       .

----------


## RA9CTW

-  PSS-3035
.   .   HLA-300  FT-817   .

----------


## Tolya

,     ,    .     ,        .

----------


## RA1APY

> -       ()        SMD  - 0,1, 1,0  10. - .


  ,         ,        .....

----------


## RK1NA

> ?


  :Crazy: !
       .
   DX'      .




> - .     .  1.8  450 .


 .  .  450   ,    :Crying or Very sad: .
 80- .

----------


## bhope

-     IMD  HLA300 plus        W8JI    HLA150     http://www.w8ji.com/rm_hla-150_test.htm

         ,  IMD      - 30 .
    .    ,    20     ,  IMD       - 40.     .

73,  UA9CDC

----------


## UA9AU

http://qrx.ucoz.ru/publ/testirovanie..._29mgc/1-1-0-2
AB-600    .    , HLA-300V ?

----------


## UA9AU

.   -   .      ? HLA   ,   AB-600  .   ! :Smile:

----------


## bhope

> -     IMD  HLA300 plus        W8JI    HLA150     http://www.w8ji.com/rm_hla-150_test.htm
> 
>          ,  IMD      - 30 .
>     .    ,    20     ,  IMD       - 40.     .
> 
> 73,  UA9CDC


    RV9CTD, ,   QS1R IMD  HLA 300 Plus.
  :      5   IMD    -20 .         230-250      150-180   .
     5  IMD   ,      250-300   20  IMD   -10 .
 -    ,   5   ,      .
,     K3    .       100 W IMD   -  28 .
   ,  RF VOX.
  SP DX .   Elecraft KX3.    CQ     250 QSO  .        .



73,  UA9CDC

----------


## RK4CI

> :      5   IMD    -20 .         230-250      150-180   .


      ""  ,   .    ,       (),    .  ,        20 ,      -26 ,   . ,     . . -26,   .   ,   .    .       ,           .

----------


## ra6bx-alex

..      5  ,        ..    .,       -  ..  250-300   ,     ..            (   ...)      12 ..   250-300   .    ..     
        -    250    ..

----------


## ua9acv

> .    1,5.    .      .  ? 
> .


   ,       2,5.      ,   ,    .     400 ,   20 ,      ,       ,   ,    ,  ,  ,      , -    . ,      , 46   ... ,      .    ,     ,  ,        2008  ,  ,     , ,    ,     .
 , .

----------


## ru6bx

> .    1,5.    .      .  ? 
> .


,  ,     . -    2     .  ,  ,          .   -    .   . 
.

----------


## RN3GP

http://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Lineairs/HLA300/hla300.htm

----------

UA1ZQO

----------


## RN3GP

SPS 9600   ,        .    HLA300 -       ,   ""        ( ),   .         ,   ,     .

----------

UA1ZQO

----------


## RU3KU

!   .   HLA-300  15-,    10-,       .        ,   "",   ,        .   10-  12-          (     ),   15-17        ,         70  150     . ,   ?

----------

ua9acv

----------


## <PVA>

*RU3KU*,  15-17        ,         70  150     . ,   ?


         ,    ,        RL4.                              -

----------


## bhope

> SD1446,    3,       ,    . ,   ,         ,      50 ,   .   
> ,  SD1446  ,     MS1051 ?,  .
> 
>  , .


MS1051 http://www.soiseek.com/ADPOW/MS1051/
SD1446 http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...CS/SD1446.html

     . MS1051  .      .
     .

73,  UA9CDC

----------

ua9acv

----------


## Veka

> ,   (MS1051)  ?


,   :   KL-400  KL-500 (       ).

----------


## UN8GEQ

> ,   (MS1051)  ?


  -      MS  Microsemi ,   
    ""  0 - ..  -  eo   ,   SD -  .   -  ....
 , KL501      2 ,   ATAS120,             .     KL500 ,  ,   -  ATAS 120.  .
  14 (   SSB). :Wink:

----------

ua9acv

----------


## RC7H

HLA-150   (),   1051 ,  ,   , 1446
   1250 ,  , ,    .  sunsdr2          ,       .
  !!!

----------

HLA-150V Plus  3.0  QRP .
     VOX  SSB. 
  ""    (  PTT  SSB Delay)      Tr4    D14 ( PTT).
, ,  PTT  .
  .
   VOX  FM  AM,   ...

----------


## M0NPQ

PA KL500 SD1451-10    ?

----------


## rz6bb

.  SD 1446    
      -!

 6          .
      MFJ-993B ,      SANsdr2  -1.
  ,      80,40   100 , 20 -60,    10 -!
      2971 , -      ,      .
 HLA 150 plus.

     .

----------


## k1vlad

.
  :
  HLA 150 plus (rel. 3.00)       
    .       .
      J2   .    J2    .           .
 UA9UKL

----------


## ua3nfi

.  140-150 .      R43 (   6) rel 2.00.              7, 8  9, 10.    ,         .     ,          ?
      R43?

----------


## RA9CTW

:    HLA-300   ?
         .

----------


## RA9CTW

,       . 
 ,

----------


## RA9CTW

,       .     .   :               .
       .            ?

----------


## ua3nfi

50,

----------


## 22

,            .     -  200   .

----------

Eugene163, ut3ucr

----------


## Vit51

, . !
   HLA-300,      . :Smile: 
   KL-500    . :Smile: 

  -   ? ( KL-500     ).(. : - ..1-4 )

----------


## RA9CTW

.   ,   
http://www.ham-club.ru/polevye-konst...lya-rm-kl-300/

----------


## 22

,   .

----------


## 22



----------


## 22

.       -   ,        .        ,    .   ,     -    .            ,       .

----------


## ra9xdj

,      30-40 .   ,       .

----------


## Tolya

> -   ...


  ,       ...

----------


## Serg

> MS1051?


 ?       12 +         1...3 ( LM317,         ).  -          .   12       ,         .   (    )  ,          .

----------

RW6MIT, Serg

----------


## Vit51

> ....


  ?

----------


## EW3KO

> ?


       ()**  .
     (*IMD*)...

----------


## ra9xdj

> ?
>   30-60 dB  40 ,    ....
> ,  ,  ?
>   ,         .
>      -   ... .
>      -      , ...  .


  .     30 ,   1.8  30  .          TV

----------


## RV3MP

> ...  1.8  30  .         TV


 , TV    1.8-30. :Smile: 
  ,        ,  "   ".
,        ,     ,  TVI...
 ,     .
   TRX+PA,    40   ~50-60dB. ?
,   . ,  .  SDR,  ""  .
   .  ,  ,  " ".
    ,   .

----------


## RV3MP

> ? (     ,   )


     FT600...857      "-" .

 , (  ) ,  .
    5  120(    160-10),  13.
  ?,  ...

----------


## 240

> ,         2- ,   .


  ?

----------


## 22

,       HLA-300?     .

----------

RW6MIT, Veka

----------


## 22

,   40   ,    ,      1,8-30 ,    27 .

----------


## UT4LW

.
   WAEDC       .   ,     PTT  CW , , ,      -  ( 0.5 ).    ,      .           .
   WAEDC,   QTC       "R" - .           0.5 .       .
  -      R16 -         .      .

      :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post303032
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post488124

----------

R6YY, RK3KR, RW6MIT, UR5LAM, WT2J

----------


## RW6MIT

,    2   MS1051.    4  , h21   .

----------


## tomcat

*  HLA 300V-PLUS.   .*

----------

EW3KO, RK3KR, UA1ZQO, UR6HCF, UT4LW, UT7TA

----------


## UA1ZQO

800   
http://www.shop.stabilitron.ru/produ...d_product=4458
,    :Embarassed:

----------

LY3SR, UA1ZQO

----------


## UA1ZQO

> ,    http://www.shop.stabilitron.ru/produ...d_product=4232
> http://www.aliexpress.com/premium/LE...iewCP=y&catId=
>  .


   ,      :Crazy:  
   4,7     :Shocked:  
   ,   ""   :::: 
    ,    ,

----------


## R0SBD

HLA-150,  PEP - 90 ,   300,  : http://www.w8ji.com/rm_hla-150_test.htm    HLA-300  ...

*  53 ():*




> ,    2   MS1051.    4  , h21   .


   ,      .       ,        ,  .  .      ,   ,           .

----------


## UT4LW

,   SSB 250W PEP IMD3    -30. HLA-150  115W PEP   IMD3 = -29.5,     .  HLA-300   300W  -20 .  CW ,   SSB      -  " ".
   ,      .    ,  , ,  .

----------

Vit51

----------


## RA9CTW



----------


## UT4LW

,         . RA9CTW ,      ,        .

----------


## UT4LW

,   ,    .       .
,      ,    -    - " ".

----------


## UT4LW

,     ,  . 
    ,        210  300.    -  , ,   .

----------


## RJ3FJ

3.01 ( )     http://www.rmitaly.com/index.php/en/...6-hla-150-plus

*  13 ():*

 !  :   ,         ()       -.     .    -   .
    !!!   .

----------


## UT4LW

.
 :     . -      ,  ,    , .       ,      .
-  ,      -          2-         .      , .. ,         55.

----------

LY3SR

----------


## R6LCF

> -  ,      -          2-


  .     .      ,  .  , ......,   !

----------


## EW4EK

,  ,  -      HLA-300V     ? , ,  .

----------


## ra9xdj

> ,  ,  -      HLA-300V     ? , ,  .


http://eb104.ru/internet-magazin/usi...tel-moschnosti

http://www.3d-radio.com/product/usil...la-300-w-fans/

----------


## Eugene163

> 15,   .


 ...    ,   ?      ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RA9CTW

> ?


    - .    .    .    5 .    .    .  .       110

----------


## UA1ZQO

?   HLA300!      :Super: 

*Frequenza - Frequency : 1.5 ~ 30 MHz all amateur bands including WARC bands
Modi - Mode: AM, FM, SSB, CW, RTTY
Potenza di pilotaggio - RF Drive: 10W typ. (15W max.)
Potenza d'uscita Media  Average Output Power: P1dB 200W CW 1dB typ.
P3dB 250W CW 1dB typ.
Guadagno  Gain: 16.5  1dB P1dB
Tensione di Alimentazione - Power Voltage: 13 Vcc 2V
Corrente assorbita - Input Current: 45 A max.
Impedenza d'ingresso - Input Impedance: 50W (unbalanced)
Impedenza d'uscita - Output Impedance: 50W (unbalanced)
Transistor di potenza - Final Transistor: MRF 455 x 4
Configurazione - Circuit: Class AB push-pull
Metodo di raffreddamento - Cooling Method: Forced Air Cooling (HLA305V)
Microprocessore - MPU: PIC 18F4620
LCD: Temperatura dissipatore  Heat-sink temperature
Stato amplificatore  Amplifier state
Banda usata  Used band SettaggiSettings
Protezioni  Protection: Potenza d'ingresso  Input Power
Errore Filtri  Filter Error
R.O.S. - S.W.R.
Temperatura  Temperature
Frequenza - Frequency
Connettori Ingresso/Uscita - Input/Output Connectors :
UHF SO-239 with low loss Teflon insulator
PTT (RCA Connector)
Dimensioni - Dimensions : 240 x 67 (90 HLA305V) x 450 mm (W x H x D)
Peso - Weight : Approx. 4 kg. Or 8,8 lbs.
Accessori - Accessories : Power Connector

* *32 837,79* 


 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RW6MIT

HLA300                  4    ,          ,      .

----------


## UA1ZQO

> HLA300                  4    ,          ,      .


   ?      ""

----------


## RA4DF

> ?      ""


http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=H0-004614
   ,  . 
Hla300

----------


## UA1ZQO

> http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=H0-004614
>    ,  . 
> Hla300


  ! :Crazy:          .
 (   )      .     :Shocked:      .
           .
  ""           "" .
 ::::

----------

Tolya

----------


## UT7TA

HLA-300 + trcvr (10 -100 W).
      100 ?

----------


## Sergey1968

HLA 300V  2.01   Cx Cy

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,         :
1.      (     SSB   )     R18: http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post303032
2.     PTT         (,  )  : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post488124
  PTT     0,          ( BC557)   :

3.            : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post995380

..     1   2  +   .

     100%    .

----------

UX3MZ

----------


## UT4LW

> HLA-300V       CW  ?


 .  .    7-8.

----------


## UT4LW

> ,  ,  ?


300-350 W   . ,  ,      ,  DX- "".       .
 5    100-200   .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## msam

HLA 150 rel 3.0    r18.      .

----------


## 22

> .


 .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,    rel 3.0  r18     -   ?


,   R18       - .          .     ,     Ic1+R18      .    ,       .     2.0 -       ,   .   R18            .   ,   :  PTT -    ,   ,    ,  .

----------


## UT7TA

,   674

----------

Tolya

----------


## msam

.  ,    .    r18 .   BLA   .

----------


## R6LCF

> BLA   .


BLA-350    ,  45*   150(   200   100),  SSB      .....!

----------


## EA8DIG

- HLA-300V    500 W PEP    "" -   DAIWA  .



  15.2 V,  30 W  SSB.  ,     !    - . 

 CW    18 W - PEP 470 W max.   .

,   .   -  34 .

----------

LY3SR, UT4LW

----------


## EA8DIG

SSB .

  ,  .    .  30 .    ,     . 




> - HLA-300V    500 W PEP    "" -   DAIWA  .
> 
> 
> 
>   15.2 V,  30 W  SSB.  ,     !    - . 
> 
>  CW    18 W - PEP 470 W max.   .
> 
> ,   .   -  34 .

----------


## UR5LAM

> -  34 .


,     ?

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## EA8DIG

-  ""  40   .

.  SSB   -  .   .  CW -  (  ).

.   ( 20 )       (   ) W . 

    ?

----------


## EA8DIG

,

    ,    ?    20        (   10 ).   -  30 .

   IC-7800   Daiwa SWR/PWR: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=da...m%3B1050%3B783. IC-78000   AVG      200 .      Daiwa     AVG.  HLA-300V      15.3 V   40     300  W    :

- 10: 250 W
- 20: 280 W

    13.8 V -    220-250 W.

   ARRL CW.  -    .   -  . 

   .    DC Distributio Bar: http://www.mfjenterprises.com/Downlo...8/MFJ-1118.jpg -         .   12V     /.  ,    TRX    .

, ,  ,     -   - . Icom   200 W,    ..      .

   .    .     ?

----------


## 22

> ,   SSB   - , ,  , ,   .


      .  . ,       .   .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## 22

> ?     ?  ?


 ,     .       .

----------

LY3SR, Valery Gusarov

----------


## EA8DIG

20       ,    150 W,    47 .      .          .   (!) -       ,       .

   ?

----------


## 12701

> 20       ,    150 W,    47 .      .


                 20  ,  -  ..

----------


## EA8DIG

,  , , .       ,   . ,        . 

 ,  ...

----------

Tolya

----------


## EA8DIG

...

----------


## RA9CTW

Vega PSS-3045 ( 4045,   ,     ).  HLA-300        -  FT-817  FLEX-1500. 
   ,  ,       .     .
       .

----------

Gene58

----------


## UA8U

> ?  ,  ,  KL500 -  ,   6   ....


            ,   ....      ,     (  KL-500)     -    .....         ..

----------

rn6xc

----------


## rn6xc

> ,  ,


  !   .  ..   IMD3  400 -  ...  ::::   ::::

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

Gene58

----------


## UN8GEQ

> ,    ....





> !       IMD3  400 -  ...


,   !!!     -,     -    -  IMD3    !  :Wink:  
  ,     ,       !!! ::::  (  100    3cx800a7)   "/" -      .  :Laughing:

----------

> 


      160-170    MFJ-4125   ,   SSB,  HLA-150V.
"- "() :Smile: 
     200  (  )   CW   .

----------


## UA8U

> ?


     ?

----------


## RA1WU

?  :Smile:

----------

Gene58

----------


## Gene58

!
     , ,    ?
  " .?"

----------

Gene58

----------


## ua9acv

To UR5LM : -  100 ,    .    ?.        400 ,   14  46 ,        ,   ,    .         ,          . , 100      TS-570.  


 , .

----------


## ua9acv

> 20 .
>    100 ,    ""   .   300      , ..  12   .       .     ?


,     ,     ,    3 ,   ,    
   .      ,    , ,     ,   .

 , .

----------


## RA9CTW

.               .

----------

Gene58

----------

Gene58

----------


## Gene58

*RV3MP*,
, . ..     .    .

----------

Gene58

----------


## 240

> ,


 ! :Razz:

----------

RV3MP

----------

Gene58

----------


## Gene58

.  -50   .
*      !!!* 
     .      . 
     180 pF 500 v N750,  .    .
   ?
,     ""?         ?

----------


## R0SBD

?

----------


## RN3GP

> ?


 http://eb104.ru/ .   http://www.shop.stabilitron.ru/categ...id_category=63

----------

Gene58

----------

Gene58

----------


## Vit51

> ?


http://www.audiomania.ru/kondensator...capacitor.html

----------

Gene58

----------


## UA8U

HLA-300.    15V ""?    ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## R2LAC

TX-RX HLA-150,    300- .  ,  RCA        12 ? -  ,   .      .

----------

R2LAC

----------


## UT4LW

> -  ,   .


    HLA:         .     , ..      .

----------

R2LAC

----------


## RA3LBA

,   ?  HLA-150 ver.3  ( ,   50  90 .)
 15     .      31.32  .     15 .     .

----------


## 22

> .


    .          .     -     . 




> 12 ? -  ,   .


          .        .      -        .

----------

UB9JAP ( HLA-300  QRZ.RU  8  28.11.2012)   HLA-150.
 -       Ic1   7414  "", ""    315 :Smile: 
   .       R16 (   RX     TX   -   SSB).
  R18    C8  D10.
  UT4LW   .

----------


## 22

> !


    ?

----------


## R5DT

!    ,   HLA-300  .         -  .  ,   ,       PTT.  CW  ""  .         ?
  .

.

----------


## rl3qdd

*UA9FY*,       .   ,      .   ,  ,      ,    EBAY   .       .    50 .

----------



----------


## UA9FY

,   MS1051-  ,       ?

----------


## ra9xdj

.  :    ,     17 ,   .      80 ,   40.    2.          .

----------


## RN3DFJ

.
,     HLA 300  2.00
     R43 -.       0,7-0,75 ,     (,  ).    ,    2  ,  60,   ,     .      ,           21-24, 25-28, 31-34, 35, 36.
      39, .    43       ,   ,      .    ...  .   .
  .
 ! 73

----------


## 107

,  :
     VOX.      RCA  ,  ,       .     ,   .

----------


## RN3DFJ

?        ,  ,        39.
     ,       !?      ...

----------


## RL6LX

> 


    ..      ( )...     ..      .

----------


## RA9CTW

> HLA-300   "   RX"  CW  SSB?


                 VOX.     1    ,           CW.

----------


## UT4LW

*R3THP*,   HLA-300/150   QSK    .

----------

R3THP

----------


## UT4LW

> .


    ... :Smile: 
,        ?   ,          .        IMD  ,   CW .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


,   .   ,     ,    . :Smile:

----------


## UI9O

.   .
 -     6- .    .
...  .    .   .
   (((

----------

RK3KR, UX3MZ

----------


## RA9CTW

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/5Pcs-...658237257.html
,   .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


    45 ,  .
    45 ,     ,   .    -   .  ,  10,  .

----------


## UA1ZQO

,   HLA305?    300?

----------


## UI9O

> 


 .      ?

----------


## UI9O

,    . :Sad: 
    -300    S, 40.
 .   2400,   5-  .

----------


## UI9O

.     . 40-    . 
  .
,     .    ?

----------


## UI9O

.
 ,    .
 2-     ().
 4-  (9)  2-,      .   .
 R2   ,    .
   ,   ,    . +35 .
 .    12.  (9)   .   ,     .
   .   ,   20.
        .
http://cxema.my1.ru/publ/vse_dlja_qu...ja/89-1-0-1493
    .

----------

ew8od, R3THP

----------


## UI9O

> .


..,      .




> 


  .   ,    (((
   .

----------


## UI9O

> ,


   ...
    .

----------


## UI9O

.    .
        ,    ...  )))
    ...   .

----------


## RW3ACQ

! 
, , ,   HLA 300 V Plus,   ,     (2.00  )     ,     .     (   "" PA)  - .           FT-897.
          PSS 3045  ( RA9CTW tnx!)   CQ Radio   50 -.
   !

----------


## Eugene163

HLA 300 VPlus ?
  300  ?

----------

Eugene163, R3DL

----------


## RA1AGB

> ?


https://www.w8ji.com/rm_hla-150_test.htm
  HLA-150,    .. HLA-300= 2x HLA-150

RA1AGB
73

----------

R3DL

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


     : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1064116

----------


## RW3ACQ

,    !
  :  HLA 300 Plus              PA,   ""       HLA 300    ,      (  Arduino,  ,    ) ?   ,      300 Plus  . ,    .

----------


## RW3ACQ

, ,   FT897/857      PTT.    ,     3.5     PA.      ,  .

----------

RW3ACQ

----------


## RW3ACQ

*RV4LX*,   !
     ?
 :
      FT-897    .
1)     (8 ),      -         .
2)     J27 (J1027),        .     TXG -   .    .  : J27_req-txg.jpg  : 480  : 96.6   ID: 113319
3)        ACC   (  -  ).   - ,        FT-897.       ,      (    ) -  .
 -   " "    - "".   (  )  .            ,      .
4)          RCA .   RCA-    .  ,   -      .

----------


## RA9CTW

> , ,   FT897/857      PTT.


    .

----------

R3THP, RW3ACQ

----------


## ra1qea

> *RV4LX*,   !
>       ? ...


,  .




> ...
> 
> 
>    - TX GND.
>  ...


*RV4LX*  .     ,    . 
      ACC.

----------


## ra1qea

> *ra1qea*,  !
>   ...     , ...


.      TX GND  +13.8 V.            - .        MINI-DIN  ,    -62 ( (YAESU)      ).        .
  ,    .

----------

RW3ACQ

----------


## UT0UM

> -


   ?
   ?

----------


## UT2UU

> ?
>    ?


,    -   LDG AT600,  PW1    - -    .
  :
1.      . (   ,           10   15)
2.  

   ,   .

----------


## D.Maltsev

!
 HLA300V.    .  3   .  MS1051 .      15-17M,    Murata.       -    MS1051        .   ,     .     - ,  .

----------


## D.Maltsev

,   .            ,      .  ,      ,     .        14    CW.    10 . ,            .    :(

*  7 ():*

  - http://www.shop.stabilitron.ru/produ...d_product=4419  MRF454   . 
    ,      MS1051 - http://www.shop.stabilitron.ru/produ...d_product=4467.

----------


## Tolya

> MS1051


    ..       ..       ???

----------


## Tolya

> 


   ..    ???    ....

----------

> 


        -        ,   .

----------

R3THP

----------


## R3THP

> -


  :Smile:  
   .   3  ,   ().
      QUAD -       .   HLA-300 ,     ,  .

----------


## us9ihw

.  .

----------


## citi

.....

----------


## citi

1051  1446

----------


## citi

,     ............

----------


## Eugene163

[quote="UT4LW;1064177  "] 5    100-200   .
 ,    HLA-300V  10  ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

HLA-300V   14,5V?

----------


## Eugene163

> 300-350 W   .


   ?

----------

Eugene163

----------

HLA 300 Plus  ""  .        -   PTT,  R16.   -  ,  ,  .           -   RL1 (PTT)  ,       .       PIC    .       HLA 300 Plus            .
        UT1ML

----------

PICkit 2,   : 1 -MCLR, 2 - +5V ( ), 3 - GND, 4 - PGD, 5 - PGC.     PIC,   .

----------


## ut3ucr

*UT4LW*,    .  HLA-300 HP     .         .      vox  .       BC 557       .                ft8.   .ut3ucr@uk  r.net

----------


## R4DM

*UT4LW*,  ,    .

----------

.   3  2SC2879          .            . .      .

----------


## UT7TA

,   ?

----------


## R0JF

> firmware  .


    HLA150 - .
     (   ),       . ,       ,        . :(

----------

UA7KJ

----------


## US8IM

HLA300 plus    .
     10-12  13.5.         200-230 .  DAIWA.  25-35 .    0.1  , SMPS-1000 (11-30 38.)
    43,      .       ,   .
     20,   ,  .   .

----------


## RFC9J

to US8IM https://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Lineai.../hla300eng.htm

----------


## Alex DL7EDH

> 1.2


    ,            ,    - ,   AMRA    .

----------


## EW4RF

:Smile:         .   ...  tr9 SD1446 ( )       R37  10 .     ....
   .            .

----------


## RW3ACQ

> HLA 150 Plus        40       . 40.       .   .


   HLA 300,       40-  .  10  ,  5   , -   1.4   .   ,  .  CW    . SSB  ,   ,    .

----------

:Razz:     ,         ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


  .

----------


## R4DM

! .

----------


## ew8od

,  .

----------

> BJ-300    hla-300


    .    KL-300 :Razz:

----------

R2OM

----------


## EW3KO

> ?


M1104.
M0NKA  ......

----------

R2OM

----------


## R2OM

> . .
>         ?!
>  pdf-   .


 .  .



> M1104.
> M0NKA  ......


-  .
 . .
7   



> 1  2014.


   !
    _ mcHF QRP .pdf
====================  =


 7




 3,5




     .
 .
,  .

----------


## Gene58

ms1051a  HLA300.       14 . .   ?  Ali  +\- 4 ..   ,   .     ?      ?    ,  -971 4-.         .

*  24 ():*




> ,  HLA-300 plus,   .      R-43 100 .   ,   - -6.    ?


 !

----------

UT7TA

----------


## Eugene163

> https://aliexpress.ru/item/4000155740704.html?


 ...    SW-    ,      .

----------

Eugene163, UT1LW

----------


## Eugene163

1104   ?

----------


## RA3RTW

> SE-600-15 (15 / 40 ) ?


 .   .     .

----------

UT7TA

----------


## Voevoda73

.
     80  200     FT8.
      ?

----------


## ra3gn

,       ,   ,    .

----------

EW4RF

----------


## ew8od

,    .    RL1 (-).    . ,            .  ,      -  10 .     150 /.   ,   ,    .     0 ,    15-30 ,   .    ,  .            ,      .

----------

ew8od

----------


## ew8od

,   ,    .     ,  ,     .      -   .    .   ,   -  .    -34,      27 .    ,   CW     5.  ,    ...

----------

ew8od

----------


## ew8od

, ..          1:1 (,    ).     ,        .   .      CW   .   ,    ,     ,     - .    ,       .  , -     .    .    ,    ,     5  ...

----------


## ew8od

,   ?    10 ,    .    250 -   .     -  ,      ...

----------


## ew8od

.

----------


## ew8od

,  **       ,    .   ,     RL1  ?    ,  - , -    .

----------


## ew8od

12    ,  , ,     (5-15),   27 .   ,  ...    .

----------


## ew8od

SSB  ...      CW,     .    ,  ,      .        .       ,     ...

----------


## ew8od

-49    ,   ,  250 , .   ,   HLA-300         .      250 .  12    ,      27 ,  ...

----------

> 49 ....        .


        /   10  .
      ?

----------


## 22

> ?


  .     ,    .




> DC-DC     12  27


 ,       .      12 .   ,   ,   ...  ?

----------


## PICachu

,       12 ,  , ,  ,       13  15 .
  "" ?       3- ,    100mA      0.3 .

----------


## 240

> -  BC547B     500mW,    -34    100mA  12.


     .   -  .   .
  ,    ,              .

----------

